# Failed Business Names



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

As we drive to eat or whatever, I like to burden the family with
"Failed Business Names"

Burger Dungeon
Scissor Swarm
Pancake Pope
World War Weiner
The Panty Bucket
Tater Plague
Cell Block Mmmm!

Post one failed business name at a time.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Oops Haircuts


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Cash for Methane


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Lucky Losers Casino


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Sober Enough Roofing Co.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Don't Be Such A Crybaby Doctor's Offices, in Caring, New York


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Out of Order Vending


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Nanny Dudes Inc.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Burger Doodle


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Vasectomy Squad


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

W.A.S.T.E.D.

Watch Adversary Stopping Trade Ending Drugs

When you are having trouble with stoners in your town, get W.A.S.T.E.D.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

JiffyDrill Dental


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Lance-A-Lot Dermatologist


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

The Cheese Sack


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Lost Lunch Restaurant


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

The Dandy Foreman
...and after they downsize:

Just Toolbelts
(also failed)


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Loose Screw Construction


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Tweezer Haven


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Wham Bam Thank You Mammogram


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

U-Pick Coffee


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Noodle Nebula


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

"What A Weiner!" This place sold hotdogs and cheesesteaks. They only lasted two years. That's pretty sad because they were on a busy road and had a lot of parking.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Robs Bank


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Montezuma's Revenge Restaurant - not made up. I actually saw this one on a trip to Ohio. I did not feel inclined to try it out.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Chapstick Rental


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Septic Sucker


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

TickDonald's


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Greasy Spoon Cafe


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Play It Again Skorts


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Spit and Polish Car Wash


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The Prickly Proctologist


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Rash's Skin Care


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

U-Pick Proctology


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

The Cracked Pottery Shed


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Board-A-Brat


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Arm's Pit BBQ


----------



## DocK (Apr 1, 2013)

Snail's Express Delivery


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

Lumpy's Gravy


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Shriveled Vine Pumpkin Patch


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Iron Maiden Corset Shoppe


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Yellow River Water Park


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

Miss Moldy's Bakery


----------



## DocK (Apr 1, 2013)

Big Needle's Piercing & Tattoo Shop


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Rusty Nail Cobbler


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Quicksandwiches


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

The HoneyBaked Tofu Co.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Spanky's Day Care


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Schitt's Cafe


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Herr Peeze's Dating Service


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Dopey's Tutoring


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Rusty Razor Haircuts


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Iron Spike Corset Company


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Y. I. Suck, Attorney at Law


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

Punctures party balloons


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wilts Flowers


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Rotten to the Core Apple Farming Consortium


----------



## DocK (Apr 1, 2013)

The Naked Tailor...


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I. Fleecem, Attorney at Law


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Slaughter Funeral Home


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The Corpse Cookie Company


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Slabs Mortuary


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Black Tar & Bubble Gum Shoe Emporium


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

R.A.G.Weed's Edible Herbs


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Puppy Fart Potpourries Inc.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Barb Wire's Hair Removal


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Dewey Cheatum Casino


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Splinter's Tree Trimming Service


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hangman's House of Neckties


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

C. Gordie Sucks Lollipop Emporium


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Grim Reaper's Senior Center


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

N. Ews' Media Consultant


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

W. E. Fannum Air Conditioning Experts


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Entrails and Offal Cupcake Company


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

Chastity's Adult Store.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Toad Warts Skin Salon


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

M. T. Cup Coffee House


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Toys 'R' Evil


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Stormy Day-The Weather Reporter You Can Trust


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Rick O. Mortis - Funeral Director


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Snips & Clips--Outpatient Plastic Surgery


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Guts 'n' Grubs Deli


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Buzzy's Hives and Bees


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wild A$$ Guess Forensic Laboratory


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I. M. Losers Mortgage and Loan


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Pay As You Go Funeral Home


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Will Nail's Flat Tire Repair


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Slim Chance's Lottery Tickets


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Gambino Exterminating


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Feely Touch Massages


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Always Melted Ice Cream Parlor


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

T. P. Tree Service


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Prickly Pair Shoe Store


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Floozy's Bridal


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Iron Maiden Corset Company


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Lumpy's Mashed Potatoes


----------



## Auberginer (Jun 28, 2016)

Niantic


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Bang's Shotgun Shells


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Lubber's Marine Service


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Dedman Meat Market


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Para Normal's Ghost Hunters


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Candy Man's Pharmacy


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Dr. D. Kay's Dental Practice


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

A. Wipes Toilet Paper Factory


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

AAA Big Wieners Hot Dog Co


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

R. Kills Deli


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Montezuma's Revenge Bar & Grille


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Rusty Needle's Tattoo Parlor


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Shakey's Hair Salon


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Bob "Big" Bang's Bomb Removal


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Parkinson's Brain Surgery Center


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Mr. Wiggles Bait Shop


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Master Baiter's Bait Shop


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

S. Hitty's Port-A-Potty Rental


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Stumblebum's Dance Studio


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

For an exterminator's business; "Rats, Gnats, N'at". If you know Pittsburgh dialect, you'll get the "n'at".


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

HeeHee ^

Smoky's Fire Detectors


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Snot Shots Bar & Grille


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Pop's Bubble Wrap


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Short's Circuits


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Grub Grub


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Stinky's Custom Made Perfumes


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Chapter Eleven Books


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Qlyph Noats on Propr Speellng


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Crash's Driving School


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Brittle & Break, Steel Construction Materials


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Whacker's Beauty Shop


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

I. M. Course, Manufacturer of quality burlap sacks and hair extensions


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I Fleecum Hardware


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Smells Like A Rose sewer cleaning service


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Stinko's perfume company


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Bushwhacker's Guided Jungle Tours


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Blind Bob's Painting


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Grumpy's Joke Shop


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Doofus Aspharagus flavored candy


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Soggy Bottom Pie Company


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Ham's Burgers


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Pierce's Eye Exams


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Raid Feminine Hygiene Products


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Stumble's Dance Academy


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Terror House Preschool


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Oop's Beauty Salon


----------

